# More Kiwis leaving for Oz, research suggests



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

More people are leaving New Zealand for a long term life in Australia and the trend is keeping the country’s population lower than it was last year, data reveals. The population gain from migration continued has bounced back from a low point in June, but was down on a year earlier as more people left [...]

Click to read the full news article: More Kiwis leaving for Oz, research suggests...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

It's not just the Kiwis that are leaving New Zealand. We left and we're from the UK.

And no, we didn't use Kiwi citizenship as a stepping stone to Australia, we got work permits in the usual way.

When we were leaving the packers told it was families like us leaving for Australia that were keeping them in work.

What the PLT arrivals figures don't reveal is the number of the people arriving who are overseas students rather than immigrants. If you bear in mind that overseas education is big business in New Zealand quite a few of those arrivals must be students.

Not only are more Kiwis leaving than is thought but they probably aren't being replaced by skilled immigrants or people that are likely to stay in NZ for very long. That must be very bad news for the housing market?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

FrancisJames said:


> It's not just the Kiwis that are leaving New Zealand. We left and we're from the UK.
> 
> And no, we didn't use Kiwi citizenship as a stepping stone to Australia, we got work permits in the usual way.
> 
> ...


...and apart from the financial aspect (Australian salaries are more) I still don't understand why. We love it here - the lifestyle, scenery and everything.
I guess it depends on why you move here in the first place.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

topcat83 said:


> We love it here - the lifestyle, scenery and everything.


And those are exactly the same reasons people move to Australia


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Those are some of the reasons why we moved to New Zealand in the first place!

The problem was that in New Zealand what you want and what you get are two different things. We couldn't afford the type of lifestyle we wanted there - a couple of acres with space for the kids to be kids, close to work, good schools, rewarding careers. But we did find it in Australia. 

The countryside is so beautifful here, the weather is much more suitable for outdoor pursuits, we have a whole continent at our doorstep and I can't ever imagine getting bored with exploring it.

But our biggest reason for moving over here was because we thought our kids would have better opportunities. So far it has proved to have been the right decision, touch wood.


----------



## kiwi_1980 (Oct 20, 2010)

low wages expensive life thats all if they can fix these 2 small things nz population will jump 10 millions in 2 years


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

That must explain why the population of Australia is so high.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

FrancisJames said:


> That must explain why the population of Australia is so high.


One of my favourite (tongue in cheek) sayings from a famous politician - As Robert Muldoon said "Every New Zealander who moves to Australia increases the average IQ of both countries"


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha Ha!! I love that one, the old ones are the best


----------

